# What's the Best Vehicle for LUX SUV



## urge2surge (Feb 4, 2016)

>>AND IS IT WORTH IT?
How much with 40 hrs a week?

here are the vehicle choices for Miami...

*2010 MODEL OR NEWER (LISTED BELOW), 4-DOOR, AT LEAST 7 SEAT BELTS, EXCELLENT CONDITION, LEATHER INTERIOR.*
*PARTNER QUALITY RATING OF 4.7 OR HIGHER*
*These vehicles qualify for uberXL, LUX, and LUX SUV (leather interior only, must have 7 seatbelts):*
*Audi* Q7
*Cadillac *Escalade, Escalade ESV
*Chevrolet *Suburban, Tahoe 
*GMC* Yukon, Acadia Denali
*Infiniti *QX56, QX80, QX, JX, QX60
*Lexus *LX GX
*Lincoln *MKT, Navigator
*Mercedes-Benz *GL-Class


----------



## Jake Miller (Nov 7, 2014)

Dont do it, the depreciation will make your car worthless. The majority of Uber riders hire UberX.


----------



## James Lee (Nov 10, 2015)

Either Cadelac ESV, QX80 or GL Class sounds about right.


----------



## Jennifer G (Feb 16, 2016)

Does anyone actually use UberLUX? I have heard of it but never actually come across someone who drove for them. If so, what are rates? If I think UberPLUS is expensive I can't even imagine what UberLUX is!


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

Mkt is the cheapest used.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

That's some bull...no cheapies like Acura MDX = don't do it


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Jennifer G said:


> Does anyone actually use UberLUX? I have heard of it but never actually come across someone who drove for them. If so, what are rates? If I think UberPLUS is expensive I can't even imagine what UberLUX is!


On average I take 5-6 lux trips a week. In Austin lux is $3.75 and Select (plus) is $2.75


----------



## larryb (Feb 26, 2016)

I drive a QX60 on Select/XL. Its a lot of fun to drive and the passengers seem to enjoy riding in it.


----------



## Lion88 (Feb 18, 2016)

I would choose Toyota RAV4. It's quite nimble as for the SUV and the interior is great) also the acceleration is pretty impressive, so it should be included in your list)
There's a nice article about what SUV to choose) if you like --->italkaboutcars com/toyota-rav4-2016-vs-honda-cr-v-2016-vs-ford-escape-2016


----------



## larryb (Feb 26, 2016)

I don't think the RAV4 would qualify for SUV or LUX. Doesn't SUV require 6 passenger capacity?


----------

